# Odd turn ons



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Well there's a silly turnoffs thread

So yeah

Try not to talk too much about your/other people's cocks and whatnot.

For example, I really find Scottish accents sexy. That's probably weird. Maybe. But only for guys. Girls need British accents oh gawd so amazing
And uh, I guess I have this weird thing for punk/goth/poser/scene chicks. I KNOW I SHOULDN'T BUT HNNGGHH
And skater guys, man. I love your mellow tone and messy hair. Hearts and stuff.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 21, 2010)

I find bad threads pretty sexy.

This one gives me a raging hard on.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> I find bad threads pretty sexy.
> 
> This one gives me a raging hard on.


 8)


----------



## Xenke (Sep 21, 2010)

PEOPLE WHO ARE SHORT.

but not midgets.


----------



## 3picFox (Sep 21, 2010)

Australians.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> PEOPLE WHO ARE SHORT.
> 
> but not midgets.


 
How short? I've got an aunt that's 4'5"


----------



## Xenke (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> How short? I've got an aunt that's 4'5"


 
Oh murr~

Actually, that's a bit too short. I like 'em â‰ˆ5'6-5'0. Exceptions can be made.

Also, sexiness and smell go together to me. If someone smells horrid, I'm not going to like them. At all.

Some people smell delicious though~


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2010)

Buff women with abs and C+ breasts... What? I like it rough :V


----------



## Kaidanightsong (Sep 21, 2010)

really tall guys and dark hair..also when people make me laugh


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Some people smell delicious though~


 
My first girlfriend smelled like cinnamon all the time. 

I could not stop smelling her. 

In retrospect, that's probably why she thought I was weird.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 21, 2010)

ever hear the phrase porcelain skin? yeah, that makes me rock hard, especially if there are bright green eyes and fiery orange hair involved, and even better yet if its done up in the Frankie Foster 'do


----------



## Zenia (Sep 21, 2010)

Thin (well groomed) nerdy guys with glasses.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> that makes me rock hard


 


Molly said:


> Try not to talk too much about your/other people's cocks and whatnot.



Please don't say stuff like this


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 21, 2010)

Banning users, locking threads, handing out infractions.

Seriously, dunno... Nothin "odd", I think...


----------



## Plantar (Sep 21, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Banning users, locking threads, handing out infractions.
> 
> Seriously, dunno... Nothin "odd", I think...


You must really love your job.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> You must really love your job.


 
*rolls eyes while making a wanking motion*

Anyways, I have to add that I like androgynous people.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 21, 2010)

Crocodile said:


> You must really love your job.


 
I'm not paid for it, call it a hobby 
also, sarcasm.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Sep 21, 2010)

someone who makes me smile and longer hair on a girl is nice but really, it comes down to personality, buti guess thats really not that strange is it?


----------



## Rai Toku (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, I like giving foot and back massages to women I'm interested in.
Soft, nice-smelling hair is also enticing, as is soft skin.
I really enjoy being behind people I like, and it's nice if they have a soft rear.

That's about all I've found so far. Haven't gotten further with someone I've been interested in than hugs, a bit of snuggling, and a kiss. Found out about the massage bit because her mother was a massage therapist and taught me a few things, so I'd often give foot massages to the two of them, and portions of a back massage on occasion as practice.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 21, 2010)

body hair on women apparently

actually just hair in general


no hair is also good

or some hair


----------



## Plutonium (Sep 21, 2010)

Perversion, I usually don't share what they are into but but will like someone more that is into strange but legal things.

Also like those of older age, I love graying hair and those just leaving middle age.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> body hair on women apparently
> 
> actually just hair in general
> 
> ...


 "My fetish is people"


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> "My fetish is people"


 
pretty much yeah

if you dont have a physical body, i wont be into you


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Senzuri Champion said:


> pretty much yeah
> 
> if you dont have a physical body, i wont be into you


 Black holes need love too

I like girls in general as long as they're not bitches.

I'm pickier about guys.

Good thing you're a lesbian, though.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 21, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Banning users, locking threads, handing out infractions.
> 
> Seriously, dunno... Nothin "odd", I think...


 
I thought that was Ben's turn on.

Anywho, I just love beautiful girls in general.
Butch, mostly, but as long as they're not the fucking ugly butches you a lot of the time.


----------



## Jude (Sep 21, 2010)

...people that like me back.


----------



## Shico (Sep 21, 2010)

In real life not much gets me...but in anime: young guys with long white hair and pretty eyes, and dudes with wings...


(.,.....I'm a chick BTW)


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Well there's a silly turnoffs thread
> 
> So yeah
> 
> ...



>.>

I'm just gonna hide my skate then....and try to fix my hair and..... f*** what about my accent ?

But on the topic.....odd turn ons ?

Emo Girl ?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 21, 2010)

Scottish accent was judged to be the sexiest accent in the world, last year.
French stayed in the back with like 7#

Odd turn offs? How about normallity, neutrallity and just being empty? Hey, hello! I am the feelingless, insensitive, uncaring and cold person who is empty, not you!
EDIT :Oh yeah, it's ONs

So mine will be quite the opposite of what I had said.
Any abnormallity, will probably attract me.
Either because I liek it or I want to troll it.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow, I'm surprised no one has mentioned an icky fetish yet.

Uh... Well I dunno. Furries?


----------



## Xenke (Sep 21, 2010)

Guys who wear athletic shorts. They almost always have a nice ass.

Also, guys who aren't retarded. "FOOTBALL!?" "NO, shut up, I already told you I DON'T CARE!"



SirRob said:


> Wow, I'm surprised no one has mentioned an icky fetish yet.
> 
> Uh... Well I dunno. Furries?


 
Grosssssss.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Grosssssss.


Ohohoho, that's not gross. Nope. I can show you gross if you want me to, dear.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

French accents, American accents, Russian Accents....Hell I just like accents.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ohohoho, that's not gross. Nope. I can show you gross if you want me to, dear.


 
I'm afraid I've actually been desensitized to almost everything. (the exception being pictures/videos of people getting shots)


----------



## SirRob (Sep 21, 2010)

Xenke said:


> I'm afraid I've actually been desensitized to almost everything. (the exception being pictures/videos of people getting shots)


Well luckily for you my fetish just happens to be people getting shots. In their eyes.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Sep 21, 2010)

Girls that can outsmart me and like to argue with me (about silly things like music, videogames and such).


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2010)

People who wear glasses.


----------



## Tally (Sep 21, 2010)

Being judgmental.

Muttering "oh my god..." and "that is retarded..." while reading this thread was my sexytimes.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2010)

_odd_ turn ons ...hummm

the smell of chlorine ( the amounts you would find in a normal pool )

aaand, having my hair brushed by my mate ? ...idk, that only works once in a while


----------



## Xenke (Sep 21, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well luckily for you my fetish just happens to be people getting shots. In their eyes.


 
Oh my god, I've seen thattttt.

EWWWWW.

WHY WOULD ANYONE TATTOO THEIR EYE-WHITES BLUEEEEEEE. DDDDDDD:


----------



## Aozn (Sep 21, 2010)

Most red heads girls get me
Girls that wear medieval armor 
Gothic posing red heads 
Strangely an adrenalin rush after getting a kill while hunting, for girls in hunting equipment and gun(s)


----------



## Nall (Sep 21, 2010)

Planes, Trains & Automobiles (and anything you can do in, on, or with them  )
Necrophilia, Decapitation & Beastiality (and/or any combination of those three  )


----------



## The DK (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> French accents, American accents, Russian Accents....Hell I just like accents.



this. particularly girls with scottish and british


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> Banning users, locking threads, handing out infractions.
> 
> Seriously, dunno... Nothin "odd", I think...


 No wonder why you like this place :V


Nall said:


> Beastiality


 Oh god, didn't need to know that, have you dated a human though?


Tally said:


> Being judgmental.
> 
> Muttering "oh my god..." and "that is retarded..." while reading this thread was my sexytimes.


 Well I guess where you live must give you a raging hard-on :V
(You live in pittsburg right?)


Wow I thought mine was odd, this thread is getting weird.


----------



## Nall (Sep 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh god, didn't need to know that, have you dated a human though?


Who needs to date if you can kill them and rape their corpse if they say "no"?


----------



## Tally (Sep 21, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> Well I guess where you live must give you a raging hard-on :V
> (You live in pittsburg right?)


 
Place your finger on Pittsburg. Now, spin the globe until your finger is on Europe. Then, move your finger up until it hits Finland.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 21, 2010)

Doomsquirrel said:


> ever hear the phrase porcelain skin? yeah, that makes me rock hard...


I'm inclined to agree. There's something about girls with really white skin that gets me. Maybe that's just because they're usually into the goth thing (which also really gets me).


----------



## Nall (Sep 21, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I'm inclined to agree. There's something about girls with really white skin that gets me. Maybe that's just because they're usually into the goth thing (which also really gets me).



or maybe it's because they look like souless dolls that will do whatever you want.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Nall said:


> Who needs to date if you can kill them and rape their corpse if they say "no"?


 
I respect most if not all users here, but you just lost mine.


----------



## Nall (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I respect most if not all users here, but you just lost mine.


I do try.

and just an FYI: I never take threads like this seriously. They're retarded.


----------



## Aozn (Sep 21, 2010)

FancySkunk said:


> I'm inclined to agree. There's something about girls with really white skin that gets me. Maybe that's just because they're usually into the goth thing (which also really gets me).


Same here, a red head girl with long hair and really white skin gets me to.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Sep 21, 2010)

Short girls (Under 5'4). Girls with really high tempers.

Quiet, nerdy boys. Boys who smell nice.

For either, I like when they have a single crooked tooth or some other dental weirdness.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 21, 2010)

The whole "odd turn-on" thing is so goddamn subjective I don't see the point in talking about it.  I know what my turn-ons are but I don't think they're particularly ODD.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 21, 2010)

Tycho said:


> The whole "odd turn-on" thing is so goddamn subjective I don't see the point in talking about it.  I know what my turn-ons are but I don't think they're particularly ODD.


 It's_ very_ subjective..

Although..
You come to this thread to post about your odd turn ons
Speak about them even if they are not odd to you, others may find it odd.
Subjective.


----------



## FancySkunk (Sep 21, 2010)

Nall said:


> or maybe it's because they look like souless dolls that will do whatever you want.


That's not it at all.


----------



## Nox Luna (Sep 21, 2010)

Goth/emos (guys and girls) and Southern accents. B) Also like guys/girls that are at least a little chubby so some might think that's odd, but I don't wanna date a stick. And I seem to be more attracted to a bi guy or bi/les girl more than a straight guy.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 21, 2010)

Blushing.

If a chick gets all flustered because I made a naughty joke and turns bright red it's like... d'awww c'mere >:]


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Blushing.
> 
> If a chick gets all flustered because I made a naughty joke and turns bright red it's like... d'awww c'mere >:]


 
Blushing is so cute :3c


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 21, 2010)

guys that actually look good with tails

oh and guys that are a bit taller than me..really tall people scare me O_O


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Long hair (boys and girls.) I adore long hair.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 21, 2010)

Man all you people who love long hair are crazy.

Short hair is where it's at.
Doesn't get everywhere and is cute as fuck.

Also it gets all scruffy and sticks up at odd angles after you mess around, and you have to admit that's always adorable.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Man all you people who love long hair are crazy.
> 
> Short hair is where it's at.
> Doesn't get everywhere and is cute as fuck.



Can't tug on short hair as easily during sex.


----------



## ShadraAvro (Sep 21, 2010)

In guys... tall, dark hair (brown or black) who aren't afraid to take what they want every once in a while (easy going but I like them to be the one to kiss me, not the other way around), and personality trumps looks more often than not

in girls... personality is everything. It has to be somebody I get along with

in both... a love for dark colours and somebody who isn't afraid of my style of music/writing/drawing

I also find I have a love for facial hair on guys as long as it's managed well. :3 Oh and short scraggly hair that I can mess up or shoulder length hair <3 Long hair is gorgeous on girls but mine is personally hard to manage so I hacked it to my shoulders so I understand those who aren't particularly loving toward long hair


----------



## Asswings (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Can't tug on short hair as easily during sex.



Ow why would you want to do that. o.o

Hair pulling isn't fun at all, it hurts and not in a sexy way. 
I would be fucking pissed if someone yanked on my hair.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Ow why would you want to do that. o.o
> 
> Hair pulling isn't fun at all, it hurts and not in a sexy way.
> I would be fucking pissed if someone yanked on my hair.



Some people enjoy pain during sex. If it were me I wouldn't pull THAT hard. Unless she wanted me too.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Some people enjoy pain during sex. If it were me I wouldn't pull THAT hard. Unless she wanted me too.


 
Pain can be fun.
But hairpulling is like the wrong kind of pain. Also it ends up with nasty handfuls of broken hair and stringy bits of it everywhere, which is kind of freaky you have to admit that. And before you guys say NUH UH some girls have weaker hair than others and yes, it does do that. 
So like.
I dunno. Don't pull hair unless you're specifically asked to? If you wanna hurt a girl for fun try biting her. >.>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Pain can be fun.
> But hairpulling is like the wrong kind of pain. Also it ends up with nasty handfuls of broken hair and stringy bits of it everywhere, which is kind of freaky you have to admit that. And before you guys say NUH UH some girls have weaker hair than others and yes, it does do that.
> So like.
> I dunno. Don't pull hair unless you're specifically asked to? If you wanna hurt a girl for fun try biting her. >.>



I would never do anything to anyone unless they specifically ask me too.


and I just thought of another one, Skirts.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 21, 2010)

Pfft. You people are so silly.    


T-shirts...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Pfft. You people are so silly.
> 
> 
> T-shirts...



Shirts for me, I like the idea of slowly un buttoning it.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Shirts for me, I like the idea of slowly un buttoning it.


 I like polo shirts. And button-ups like you mentioned.

Don't judge me :1


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> I like polo shirts. And button-ups like you mentioned.
> 
> Don't judge me :1



I need to get my head out of the gutter before I start randomly drooling.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 21, 2010)

I like when people unbutton my shirts slowly. :3c

With their moufs


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I like when people unbutton my shirts slowly. :3c
> 
> With their moufs


 
Do you know how hard that is? >:<


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Asswings said:


> I like when people unbutton my shirts slowly. :3c
> 
> With their moufs



I hate you now.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hate you now.


 
What? I can understand why you said so.
Only hookers do that.
and you are not one.
You said yourself that you don't look for any boyfriend.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> What? I can understand why you said so.
> Only hookers do that.
> and you are not one.
> You said yourself that you don't look for any boyfriend.



I don't. Mainly cause I don't actively look for either bf/gf. I don't get out enough. When I do get out it is just at a friends place, well, apart from Saturday. I do dress smartly when I do go out. I think I was in denial about not wanting one.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Do you know how hard that is? >:<


 
You can just bite off the buttons. Much faster.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Thatch said:


> You can just bite off the buttons. Much faster.


 
I don't have that many spare buttons to sew back on man


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

Lesbian Chicks....i like trying to reach the impossible :3c


----------



## Asswings (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Do you know how hard that is? >:<



You obviously need more practice!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Sep 21, 2010)

guys who are not queer

basically any guy who would be concerned if i snuck a peek


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Asswings said:


> You obviously need more practice!


 
Can I practice with you? :3c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Can I practice with you? :3c



That's an offer Asswings can't refuse.


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't do it Asswings !

*SHE WILL RAPE YOU*


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Barak said:


> Don't do it Asswings !
> 
> *SHE WILL RAPE YOU*


 *pushes back into the basement*

Nothing like that ever happens :U


----------



## Asswings (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That's an offer Asswings can't refuse.



This is true. :3c


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> *pushes back into the basement*
> 
> Nothing like that ever happens :U



Your nose just grew an inch.


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

Asswings said:


> This is true. :3c


 
*RUN AWAY ! YOU STILL HAVE TIME*


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Barak said:


> *RUN AWAY ! YOU STILL HAVE TIME*


 
DON'T MAKE ME GET THE WHIP


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> DON'T MAKE ME GET THE WHIP


 
*SCREW YOU !!!

RUN ASS...I'LL STOP HER*

_*Epic Canadian face*_


----------



## Asswings (Sep 21, 2010)

Barak said:


> *RUN AWAY ! YOU STILL HAVE TIME*



BUT. BUT.

MAYBE I CONSENT TO BEING RAPED.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Barak said:


> *SCREW YOU !!!
> 
> RUN ASS...I'LL STOP HER*
> 
> _*Epic Canadian face*_


 *American fist of justice*

My odd turn on is raping Canadians


Asswings said:


> BUT. BUT.
> 
> MAYBE I CONSENT TO BEING RAPED.


 >Consent
>Fight
>Run


----------



## Oovie (Sep 21, 2010)

3picFox said:


> Australians.


 I really hope it's just being Australian and not our accent, I wish I still had my accent.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

News just in, Canadians are being raped by someone known as molly. We will update you when we have more information.


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> *American fist of justice*
> 
> My odd turn on is raping Canadians
> 
> ...



*DON'T CONSENT D: IT WILL BE WORSE JUMP THROUGH THE WINDOW*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Barak said:


> *DON'T CONSENT D: IT WILL BE WORSE JUMP THROUGH THE WINDOW*



I'd rather get raped, jumping through a window is painful.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> My odd turn on is raping Canadians


 
Actually, this, I mean, I like rape in general, but Canadians can be pretty hot. Especially the French ones.


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I'd rather get raped, jumping through a window is painful.



Not when you are canadian my good sir 8)

Oh wait....You are brittish.....( Sorry if i misspelt -.-)

Another turn on = Brittish accent 

Brittish> Canadian>American :3



Darkwing said:


> Actually, this, I mean, I like rape in general, but Canadians can be pretty hot. Especially the French ones.


 
Speak french ?

Wut ? 

Don't rape me -,-


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Actually, this, I mean, I like rape in general, but Canadians can be pretty hot. Especially the French ones.



Oui, zee french accent is hot, non?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2010)

God dammit Shenzi.


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Oui, zee french accent is hot, non?


 
Dude that guy accent is so awesome :V http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCuEUq9Ew9w


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Barak said:


> Dude that guy accent is so awesome :V http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCuEUq9Ew9w


 
I now feel lucky I know a french guy irl. I get to hear his accent once a year on average when he comes over to visit. His is also a much broader french accent than the guys in the video.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> God dammit Shenzi.


 
>Resist arrest?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> >Resist arrest?



Would you resist arrest if they were fluffy handcuffs?


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 21, 2010)

Barak said:


> Speak french ?
> 
> Wut ?
> 
> Don't rape me -,-


 
>:3 



RandyDarkshade said:


> Oui, zee french accent is hot, non?


 
Yeah, definitely, especially Canadian French, I dunno why, I don't even know why I like Canadian guys in the first place, it's just that I do


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I now feel lucky I know a french guy irl. I get to hear his accent once a year on average when he comes over to visit. His is also a much broader french accent than the guys in the video.



Hm......That guy is...me....and you friend is probably from France, i'm from QuÃ©bec......also ....yeah......


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Barak said:


> Hm......That guy is...me....and you friend is probably from France, i'm from QuÃ©bec......also ....yeah......



He is from France.

You speak English fluently BTW.

I know very little french myself. I wish I knew more so I could speak it to him.


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> He is from France.
> 
> You speak English fluently BTW.


 

Well thank you !

Glad to hear some good comment, Ive been learning by myself


----------



## Urbanwolf (Sep 21, 2010)

Barak said:


> Well thank you !
> 
> Glad to hear some good comment, Ive been learning by myself


 

my school was supposed to go up to Quebec...until some kids decided to spray paint something and the school was too ashamed of going back. now we go to france.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Barak said:


> Well thank you !
> 
> Glad to hear some good comment, Ive been learning by myself



When I met my french friend for the first time I was surprised at how well he spoke english. However my accent caused issues with him understanding me so I had to ensure I spoke each word clearly and properly. My accent doesn't allow words to be spoken properly and we often have the fun made of us by people from other parts of the UK. A lot of words we speak with my accent sound like they have no vowels, or the wrong vowels.


----------



## kaithewolf (Sep 21, 2010)

animal ears


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> My accent doesn't allow words to be spoken properly and we often have the fun made of us by people from other parts of the UK. A lot of words we speak with my accent sound like they have no vowels, or the wrong vowels.


 
Oh God, I fucking HATE that accent. Annoys me to no end. 

No offense, though, just don't talk to me :3


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> When I met my french friend for the first time I was surprised at how well he spoke english. However my accent caused issues with him understanding me so I had to ensure I spoke each word clearly and properly. My accent doesn't allow words to be spoken properly and we often have the fun made of us by people from other parts of the UK. A lot of words we speak with my accent sound like they have no vowels, or the wrong vowels.


 
Dude i don't care, brittish accent ARE ALWAYS AWESOME.

Also....Brittish people are always nice :3


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 21, 2010)

Barak said:


> Dude i don't care, brittish accent ARE ALWAYS AWESOME.
> 
> Also....Brittish people are always nice :3


 
Wuuut. 

British people I talked to on the internet are never nice to me, they don't like America ;__;


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Wuuut.
> 
> British people I talked to on the internet are never nice to me, they don't like America ;__;



I don't like America, but there are some people that live in america that are nice to talk too...like you....i guess ?


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 21, 2010)

Barak said:


> I don't like America, but there are some people that live in america that are nice to talk too...like you....i guess ?


 
Don't worry, Barak, I won't bite :3


----------



## Barak (Sep 21, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Don't worry, Barak, I won't bite :3


 
I doubt that :V


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Wuuut.
> 
> British people I talked to on the internet are never nice to me, they don't like America ;__;



You have not spoken to me yet.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Would you resist arrest if they were fluffy handcuffs?


 
....If I answered "no" would it make this topic better or worse?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> ....If I answered "no" would it make this topic better or worse?



Umm......Indifferent?


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You have not spoken to me yet.


 
I have on here, you are the only nice British person I ever talked to on the internet. You're not the stereotypical stuck-up British jerk, so yeah


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> I have on here, you are the only nice British person I ever talked to on the internet. You're not the stereotypical stuck-up British jerk, so yeah



Sounds like you are describing the stereotypical upper-class Brit. Pompous, stuck-up and always look down on the less fortunate than them.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't. Mainly cause I don't actively look for either bf/gf. I don't get out enough. When I do get out it is just at a friends place, well, apart from Saturday. I do dress smartly when I do go out. I think I was in denial about not wanting one.


 
You just think about getting a new bicycle.


Also I stared at page three and thought there were no new responses.
So I refreshed.
Fuck me I think there is a shooter up there


Also Asswing wants to hook up shenzi
Some chemics happen here


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Sounds like you are describing the stereotypical upper-class Brit. Pompous, stuck-up and always look down on the less fortunate than them.


 
Exactly, so many of them on the internet for some reason ;___;


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Wuuut.
> 
> British people I talked to on the internet are never nice to me, they don't like America ;__;


 
LK's awesome to talk to.  C:  So is Carenath for that matter.  O:

Edit: Guys with facial hair are hot.  Whether it's just a little fuzz to a full blown get-up.


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> LK's awesome to talk to.  C:  So is Carenath for that matter.  O:
> 
> Edit: Guys with facial hair are hot.  Whether it's just a little fuzz to a full blown get-up.


 
LK's British? 

And Carenath is meh, never got to know him well.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Sep 21, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> You just think about getting a new bicycle.
> 
> 
> Also I stared at page three and thought there were no new responses.
> ...



I have enough bikes thank you. they can't tell me they love me like a woman could, they can't cuddle me when I need a hug.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> LK's awesome to talk to.  C:  So is Carenath for that matter.  O:
> 
> Edit: Guys with facial hair are hot.  Whether it's just a little fuzz to a full blown get-up.



They are both British?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> LK's British?
> 
> And Carenath is meh, never got to know him well.


 
Yes.  Good lord does he talk fast while drunk.  xC

Carenath's accent is nice~


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Yes.  Good lord does he talk fast while drunk.  xC
> 
> Carenath's accent is nice~


 
I was always under the impression LK was Irish too. Is he?


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> I was always under the impression LK was Irish too. Is he?


 
No.  He's English.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 21, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> No.  He's English.


 
Tell us more of his secrets!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 21, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Tell us more of his secrets!


 
I can't do that.  :c  He'll hate me if I do that.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 21, 2010)

Scottish accent IS sexy.

Other than that I don't know.

EDIT: Very dominant guys.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have enough bikes thank you. they can't tell me they love me like a woman could, they can't cuddle me when I need a hug.


 
I'm sorry, Randy.

This just begs to be signature'd.


----------



## Alstor (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm trying to see if I, someone that is underaged, should post in here.

Should I?


----------



## Asswings (Sep 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm trying to see if I, someone that is underaged, should post in here.
> 
> Should I?


 No one is underage on the interwebs.

except Willow.


----------



## Querk (Sep 21, 2010)

RAM and clanking noises


----------



## Sauvignon (Sep 21, 2010)

Someone who can beat me at a game of chess... makes me so hot.


----------



## Glitch (Sep 21, 2010)

Alstor said:


> I'm trying to see if I, someone that is underaged, should post in here.
> 
> Should I?



It's fine.
You still have kinks.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 21, 2010)

The smell of avgas, and 18 cylinder Pratt and Whitney radial engines...the chuffle and pop sound they make as the prop starts to swing always gets me going.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 21, 2010)

Molly said:


> Please don't say stuff like this


 
my bad, got caught up in the moment


----------



## Glitch (Sep 21, 2010)

Shico said:


> In real life not much gets me...but in anime: young guys with long white hair and pretty eyes, and dudes with wings...
> 
> 
> (.,.....I'm a chick BTW)


 
Good luck, then.

EDIT: Yay, I'm old.


----------



## Jaden (Sep 21, 2010)

People with bling/jewelry


----------



## Koronikov (Sep 21, 2010)

hell, green eyes and auburn hair, a nice figure, and they have some form of personality and im sold 
also sunglasses ....yeah i dunno


----------



## VertigoChaos (Sep 21, 2010)

Damn i'd make you cream your pants


----------



## Willow (Sep 21, 2010)

Asswings said:


> No one is underage on the interwebs.
> 
> except Willow.


 I heard my name called, what did you want? 

I really have no significant kinks I can think of off the top of my head. Sorry.


----------



## Kreevox (Sep 21, 2010)

I also happen to love girls who have awesome multi-tone 'dos i.e.:


----------



## Aleu (Sep 22, 2010)

you know I do love men in business suits/tuxedos and any button up shirt.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 22, 2010)

Willow said:


> I heard my name called, what did you want?
> 
> I really have no significant kinks I can think of off the top of my head. Sorry.



You are like faf's token jailbait. Of course I mentioned you.

And damn you guys are making me feel better about the fact I stopped dying my hair purple and stuck with a natural red color haha. Not that I'm real pretty though.

Also that picture is most def a wig, derp.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Sep 22, 2010)

Swimming shorts, also. I don't know why.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 22, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Swimming shorts, also. I don't know why.


 
Because, like, when they get all wet they get all skin clingy.

:3


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 22, 2010)

Xenke said:


> Because, like, when they get all wet they get all skin clingy.
> 
> :3


 This is the cause of much worrying about people and understanding shrinkage.


----------



## xXWidowerXx (Sep 22, 2010)

SMASHING MY OWN DICK WITH A HAMMER


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have enough bikes thank you. they can't tell me they love me like a woman could, they can't cuddle me when I need a hug.


There are no women that can ride you safely back and forth, as if they ever drove a car they'd hit something, that's why bicycle > women.
Bicycle can't make you food, shampoo your carpets, clean what is in the sink, and yes there is stuff in the sink.

Do you need a woman to tell you that she loves you, do you want it?


----------



## footfoe (Sep 22, 2010)

My ex used to purr for me.


----------



## TreacleFox (Sep 22, 2010)

Does furry count? :S


----------

